# Intake Post Turbo What's it made of?



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Steel or Aluminum.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Steel or Aluminum.


Not aluminum , I beleive. At least not on the pre-88 cars.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Then I hope it's steel, that would be the easiest. I need to know because I need to know what kind of welder to use on my BOV flange


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I beat mine flat with a hammer and then I mounted my bov-- It was easy. It looks perfect too and it works great- I just used the gasket that came with it. For the aluminum hard pipes that I have I will be having it welded on though(the flange) or actually a copy of the flange. You know who you should pm to ask is JAKEMONKEY. He had his flange for his greddy bov welded on and I dont think he has had any problems. The intake isnt steel-it isnt that heavy, its more like something aluminized. Search for this thread " pictures of my new bov" and you should find the whole discussion about that.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah but all he said was a magnet stuck to it. That means it has iron in it. Nothin else.

Maybe a carbon steel?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> yeah but all he said was a magnet stuck to it. That means it has iron in it. Nothin else.
> 
> Maybe a carbon steel?


 It's gotta be steel then. Not sure what Todd means by "not that heavy" , but I bet it weighs about 8-10 lbs. Aluminum would weigh 4-5 or so.


----------



## TheJackal (Aug 18, 2004)

ill be having a BOV installed on my pipe also within the next week or 2, i think im goin to have my tig'd irregardless


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

TheJackal said:


> ill be having a BOV installed on my pipe also within the next week or 2, i think im goin to have my tig'd irregardless


Who's doing that for you , I might want to have that done too. Maybe they'll give us a discount for more than one or something..........


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Drive down to Louisiana and I can do it or my dad can do it for you fo free


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Drive down to Louisiana and I can do it or my dad can do it for you fo free


How bout I mail you the pipe.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You could do that too. But first I gotta find out what the hell it's made out of.


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

why dont u just go to ur local welding shop and have a pro weld it up for u if u cant do it urself


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I can do it myself, I just need to know what the hell it's made of!


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

Pre-88-steel
Post-88-aluminum

You can tell, because the aluminum piece is cast... and the steel piece is stamped.

Any car with the T25 is aluminum


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I have the T3

By the way I am talking about the pipe that connects from the back of the turbo to the Throttle body incase anyone was wondering


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I have the T3
> 
> By the way I am talking about the pipe that connects from the back of the turbo to the Throttle body incase anyone was wondering


 Yeah I wasn't confused. I knew what you meant.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Oh yeah that one.....you mean the the " Intake Post Turbo "

LOL


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

So it's made out of steel. Well that makes things really easy. Thanks a bunch


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Marc to bring this back up and ask another questions. You are talking both pipes pre-88 model are steel?


----------

